# My fry poped their tails, were are the fish?



## fan1008 (May 12, 2005)

Hi, my piranhas bread a second time and sucked all of the eggs from the bigger tank into my smaller 29 gallon tank along with some substrate. I watched the fry poke their tails out of the eggs. It looked like popcorn at the bottom of the tank. I don't see any new fish.

How long does it take after they are at this stage?

Do fry lose their tail after they are free from the egg?

Do you guys think all of them died?

Any comments appreciated and thanks!!!

Dan


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

if you are seeing white fuzy stuff on the eggs, or eggs are white, then they are no good. They should be swimming all over the place, and you should see alot of movement. Also should be hatching baby brine shrimp to feed them. Water changes can be done daily in large quanities.


----------



## fan1008 (May 12, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> if you are seeing white fuzy stuff on the eggs, or eggs are white, then they are no good. They should be swimming all over the place, and you should see alot of movement. Also should be hatching baby brine shrimp to feed them. Water changes can be done daily in large quanities.


One more thing, as far a water changes, do I use the water from the parent tank or can I use normal aged tap water? Any comments appreciated and thanks!!

Dan


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

refill with treated tap water. sponge filters are good for fry because they won't suck them up. Get some pantyhose material to cover your HOB intake. And sponge filters are like $5, I like oxygen plus brand.
Get them and DFS


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

They fry are mostlikely in the gravel.If you plan on raising them suck them out with a graval vack asap into another tank to rais them.


----------



## fan1008 (May 12, 2005)

Fry said:


> They fry are mostlikely in the gravel.If you plan on raising them suck them out with a graval vack asap into another tank to rais them.


I don't have gravel in my fry tank. I think they all got sucked up and died.

Leasure, I love the pantyhose idea, thanks alot!


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

fan1008 said:


> They fry are mostlikely in the gravel.If you plan on raising them suck them out with a graval vack asap into another tank to rais them.


I don't have gravel in my fry tank. I think they all got sucked up and died.

Leasure, I love the pantyhose idea, thanks alot!
[/quote]
then they are dead.


----------

